# "Caller ID Not Available"



## ZBM2 ZAR3 (Apr 1, 2008)

R15-100. I have been receiving that message since about 20 June. The caller ID works okay at the phone handset, but on television screen states "Caller ID not available". Did a reset on off chance; but no joy. Any ideas?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Try deleting all of the Caller ID History entries. Sometimes that helps. 

Also, any changes to your home network/internet service? Do you have DSL internet with proper DSL Filters installed?


----------



## ZBM2 ZAR3 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, I had deleted the entire list. No changes to internet DSL. Its just strange that it decided to start that around the 20th of this month. No big deal, I guess; although the caller ID feature came in handy at times. Guess I'll just keep the phone handset nearby.


----------



## CHaynes112 (Dec 2, 2009)

Mine did this and a reset fixed it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Do you have DSL Filters on your phone line input into your DVR?


----------

